

Eric Brewer on Advancing Distributed Systems - pharkmillups
http://basho.com/community/ricon2012_live/#live-content

======
mansoor-s
Are this available as a recording anywhere? I seem to have missed it live.

~~~
nosequel
They will be posted at some point they said.

------
simonvc
Live in 20 minutes.

